# Porsche 993 seats restoration



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all,

Those Porsche 993 seats where asking for a new coat. 
-First I cleaned throughly, and wipe with leather prep (solvent), let it dry...
-IPA wipe.
-Filling cracks and holes.
-Go for sanding with 400 grit and finish with 100grit.
-Leather vacumed and air-blow, then IPA wipe.
-Apply color with sponge
-Apply color with airbrush

Initial state:













































Clean :




























Leather prep and sanding:



















Factory finish is transfered to cloth.



















400 / 600 / 1000









This is how it looks once the factory finish is removed.



















Repair: crack filler




























Re-paint:
one light coat with sponge, one hit to corners and junctures with the airbrush and two coats with airgun.



















Airbrush 0,8 for contours, and smaller parts










Airgun 0,8 for a perfect finish.










Filtered.




























Finish:




































































































Thank´s for watching.


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

Awsome job! They look almost like new.  

cheers


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

clay said:


> Awsome job! They look almost like new.
> 
> cheers


Thank´s mate.


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Top job there, the owner must be gob smacked!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Like brand new!
Excellent


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice job


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

jubileebug said:


> Top job there, the owner must be gob smacked!


Thank you,

Owner needed a good job on those seats, tell you why:
His car has been recently painted some place and the resoult is a complete disaster... all under the car is red now!some plastics and most of rubbers are painted too, a lot of dense orange peel is showing and my gauge reads an overal 400um thikness .
So I liked to see him happy with the seats.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Good work!:thumb: I love restoring leather seats.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Wow,that is some superb work, I would never imagine a finish like that is possible:thumb:


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Shhh3 said:


> Wow,that is some superb work, I would never imagine a finish like that is possible:thumb:


Thank´s, 
you can improve it a bit more by adding some grain to avoid the "flat" finish.
Sanding you´ll remove the original grain on the leather , there are some products to match the original patern, but in this case the original grain pattern was quite flat, so no really need for.


----------



## Luan Cordeiro (Mar 24, 2011)

Fabulous job, I really want to learn this type of restoration.


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic work, amazing turn around :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great restoration work there Gasch top marks :thumb:
Always good to see restoration work from a pro like yourself !

Mario*


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Eurogloss said:


> *Great restoration work there Gasch top marks :thumb:
> Always good to see restoration work from a pro like yourself !
> 
> Mario*


And allways good to read your comments, and your threads.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I always like to see leather restoration as the changes are often so dramatic - as is the case here. Just a superb transformation - fantastic work.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Good work mate :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic result, how long did that take from start to finish?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great Turnaround


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Huw said:


> Fantastic result, how long did that take from start to finish?


Hi mate,

This work took me two days,first day for cleaning, prep and sanding (sanding takes a lot of time).Second day for repairing and painting.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## PATSIMINI (May 12, 2011)

you have talent my friend


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## bits_direct_1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Amazing work good job!! How much does something like this cost??


----------



## totalhum (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent.

Thanks for sharing your know how.


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

bits_direct_1 said:


> Amazing work good job!! How much does something like this cost??


Thank´you,
I charged 120 euros per seat.


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Excellent work.


----------

